# My 1st shaving soap, not very good..



## hariskar (Aug 5, 2015)

I made a shaving soap from this recipe but I don't like the result: the foam does not last and it is thin. Any idea why this happens? I used it after 10 days, I know I should wait for about a month, but I wanted to try it. Do you think the foam will be better after some days?

Thank you


----------



## Seawolfe (Aug 5, 2015)

In this community, and the big kids shaving forums, thats not a shaving recipe. Its regular ol' cold process soap with added clay. And some of the fanatics around here will growl at the use of "dirt" in shaving soap, but some of us still secretly use clay too  <hides from EG>

Go read this thread - yes all of it: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=34264

Who knew there was so much to learn about shaving soap, right? The secret to that fluffy lather is a combination of NaOH and KOH, and there's a whole bunch more to think about.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Aug 5, 2015)

That recipe is a basic soap, not a shave soap from what I can tell.
Good "shave soaps" take a ton of research and time, that which I haven't done yet (sorry)!

What I've learned in my brief readings
Tallow tallow tallow for shave soap, a little stearic acid, no clays (the big shave gurus frown upon the clay lol), I think a little coconut oil and usually a blend of sodium hydroxide and potassium hydroxide or just straight koh.

Start here, take the time to read through this. It will take some time to read, but it's an excellent starting point.
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=34264


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Aug 5, 2015)

As above, that recipe would not make a good shaving soap.  Get yourself a drink and a bit of spare time, get comfy and read the thread linked above.  Totally worth investing the time as then you will know not only what and how, but also the important WHY which lets you then change it to suit you.


----------



## Dorymae (Aug 5, 2015)

Another recommendation for that thread. Honestly make that recipe once and you will never make bar soap with clay for shaving again. I don't care if you use it on your legs it lathers like you sprayed it out of a can and you can leave the lather to sit over a half hour without it flattening at all. 

I know it is a long read, but it is probably the most informative thing you'll read this week. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## vmakkers (Aug 5, 2015)

Amen to reading the thread on shave soap. I read all the pages and have made two batches so far. Even my first batch is way better than any store bought shaving cream I have ever used. The BF says he's never going back to normal shaving cream. I believe there's also a tutorial posted by one of the member's on the forum that uses a different recipe.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Aug 5, 2015)

I really want to try this looking at Soap Calc I cannot see stearic acid. I though for my first attempt I would try 100% KOH, but am wondering what percentage of KOH and NaOH would be best for a mix?


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 5, 2015)

Look again, steric is on soapcalc. I really like 100% KOH but if you want to try adding a little NaOH, go for 10%-20%


----------



## OliveOil2 (Aug 5, 2015)

Thank you Obsidian, I must have looked three times without seeing it. So now I can try the shaving soap. I usually don't HP so this will be a good learning experience. I was thinking of putting directly into shaving bowls, think ahead to Christmas.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 5, 2015)

I use bowls and really like it.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 5, 2015)

I use 100% KOH as well.  I pour into low profile wide mouth jars and customers love it.  I also make refill pucks in a silicone tube mold.


----------



## hariskar (Aug 5, 2015)

I decided to make a saving soap with the recipe mentioned in the 1st post because the description of the author was very promising.
But after I read your replies I understand why my face is burning for 1-2 days after each shaving..
I will start reading the thread you mentioned, although it is 51 pages.


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 5, 2015)

I use a combo of KOH and NaOH in mine (64% KOH and 36% NaOH).....and sometimes I even use clay. :shh:  (runs and hides herself from TEG and Lee and the other crazy wet-shaver dudes with Seawolfe) lol

Here's a really good thread that talks about how to use both lyes (it's a long thread as well): http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=47002&highlight=NaOH.


IrishLass


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 5, 2015)

My last shave soap I made with 80% KOH  20% NaOH tuned out very soft but is a very croap shave soap. I mentioned this before and I did decide to preserve this shave soap since it is in a jar that will stay more damp than a hard bar. My recipe contained 50% stearic acid


----------



## doriettefarm (Aug 5, 2015)

You will not regret reading all 51 pages of the shave soap post, it's well worth the time.  I've only made one batch of shave soap (using the method from the post everyone is recommending and a 80/20 KOH to NaOH ratio).  It spanks all of my CP recipes because the lather is so much denser and long-lasting.  You'll definitely need some KOH and stearic acid to formulate a nice recipe but it's so worth it I promise!


----------



## MrsSpaceship (Aug 6, 2015)

Yet another vote for the recommended recipe.  I followed it spot on for my first shave soap and now my hubby and friends are all spoiled for anything else.


----------



## hariskar (Aug 6, 2015)

MrsSpaceship said:


> Yet another vote for the recommended recipe.  I followed it spot on for my first shave soap and now my hubby and friends are all spoiled for anything else.



The recommended recipe is that of the 1st post of that thread? What about SF % and lye concentration? Nothing is mentioned there.

Thank you for all replies!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Aug 6, 2015)

Have you read further in to that thread? 5% sf and the default water will be fine


----------



## rain_darned_owl (Aug 6, 2015)

Quick question, I have read through most of the very long shave soap post and am going to try making some once I get my KOH.  But what I don't understand is if soap is supposed to have air on all sides to cure ... how does it cure properly if you just pour it into a mug rather than a mold?  Do you have to let it cure longer than normal?  I know several people mention doing this and I would love to try it too but am concerned.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Aug 7, 2015)

It's important to really make a clear division between soap and shaving soap. The recipe in that thread is good to go after cooling down (in that it will be better than any bar-soap-with-clay recipe) but does get better with time, although it is fine to leave it in a container - shaving soaps don't need to lose as much water as regular soap


----------



## rain_darned_owl (Aug 7, 2015)

Thanks that makes me feel better, I am coming to soap after making lotions in which you need preservatives because of the water content.  Think I am having a hard time wrapping my head around the fact that soap and shaving soaps won't go bad if they still retain some water in them.  This will be my first try with KOH and HP so it will be an interesting experiment.


----------

